#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Impressora térmica

## gbruza

Boa tarde a todos.

Pessoal e o seguinte, eu pretendo imprimir os carnês dos meus clientes a partir de uma impressora térmica. Só que não estou encontrando um jeito de realizar isso, pois eu trabalho com o gerencianet e quando gero um carnê lá o gerencianet me envia um arquivo .PDF contendo três lâminas de carnê por folha A4.

Alguém tem alguma solução para que eu consiga imprimir isso em uma impressora térmica?

O motivo pelo qual eu quero imprimir na impressora térmica é que além de ser bem mais em conta que utilizar sulfite aqui eu preciso cortar manualmente cada lâmina de carnê e não fica um aspecto profissional, o papel fica com algumas rebarbas, pequenas falhas essas coisas. Lembrando que a impressora térmica em questão ela utiliza uma bobina de 80mm de largura e o comprimento depende da bobina utilizada. 

Alguém tem alguma ideia ? 

Obrigado a todos.

----------

